# 4/5/19



## mazdamx594 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey folks, is anyone else scheduled to take delivery on 4/5/19?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

mazdamx594 said:


> Hey folks, is anyone else scheduled to take delivery on 4/5/19?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I'm looking to go later in April, after income tax season is over. Please post about your experiences.


----------



## mazdamx594 (Sep 3, 2013)

Will do! If you’ve never been before it is an amazing experience. I went for the delivery of my last car and again a year later for the one day performance driving school, and the experience was first rate both times. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

mazdamx594 said:


> Will do! If you've never been before it is an amazing experience. I went for the delivery of my last car and again a year later for the one day performance driving school, and the experience was first rate both times.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


I did the One Day School several years ago - looking forward to the PCD experience!


----------

